# PC dahin?



## mmdj (9. Januar 2006)

Fairnesshalber möchte ich zu Beginn erwähnen, dass ich die Frage auch schon in einem anderen Forum gestellt habe. Ich bräuchte allerdings eine schnelle Antwort.

Also, heute beim Arbeiten mit dem PC hat sich plötzlich nichts mehr getan. 
Ich hatte ganz normale Anwendungen laufen (Acrobat Reader, Word), als der PC dann auf keine Eingaben mehr reagiert hat. Bild war noch da, auf Maus und Tastatur keine Reaktion. Laufwerke liessen sich noch öffnen. Ich habe den Reset-Knopf gedrückt und seitdem läuft der PC nicht mehr. Kein Bild, eine Stimme sagt mir System failed  weiter verstehe ich nicht. 
Motherboard: Asus P4C800 Deluxe 

Habe versucht, den RAM zu tauschen, Laufwerke, Pci-Karten auszubauen. 
CMOS-Löschung erfolglos.

Bei keiner angeschlossenen Grafikkarte kommt die selbe Meldung. Lüfter der GK läuft. 

Liegts an der Grafikkarte? Komisch dass beim Absturz das Bild immer noch da war. 

Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben? 
Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich die Daten von der Festplatte noch lesen kann?


----------



## Sinac (9. Januar 2006)

Probier folgendes:
Alles ausbauen / anklemmen bis auf CPU, einen Speicherriegel, Netzteil, Lüfter und Graka. Dann hast du schonmal etwas eingegrenzt. Ich denke deine Daten bekommst du schon wieder, hört sich nicht nach einem Festplattenproblem an. 
Könnte mir vorstellen das es an der CPU oder am Speicher liegt, ist der Lüfter eventuell nicht ok? Stehenbleiben kann schon mal ein thermisches Problem sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## fanste (9. Januar 2006)

Wenn absolut gar keine Reaktion kommt, außer das Strom läuft, wird es der Prozessor sein. Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Neuer Prozessor rein, ging alles problemlos.
Nur hatte ich das Pech, das beim Einbau irgendwas schief lief und es mir das Mainboard durchgeballert hat.  (Reperatur zum Glück auf Garantie  )


----------



## Sinac (10. Januar 2006)

fanste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn absolut gar keine Reaktion kommt, außer das Strom läuft, wird es der Prozessor sein.


Das ist nicht gesagt, kann genau so gut Speicher (sehr oft), Mainboard oder Grafikkarte sein. Netzteil ist unter Umständen auch möglich und CPU ist meiner Erfahrung nach sogar eher selten.


----------



## mmdj (10. Januar 2006)

Lüfter laufen ohne Probleme, die Fehlermeldung, die die Stimme des Mainboards sagt lautet: System failed Cpu test!
Wie kann sowas plötzlich, bei eingeschaltetem PC passieren. Überhitzung schliße ich aus, da ich nur ganz normale Prog. laufen hatte. Wenn ich z.B. beim Erstellen eines Films gewesen wäre, würde ich Überhitzen in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Sinac (10. Januar 2006)

Wenn der Lüfter es nicht mehr bringt oder z.B. keine Wärmeleitpaste benutzt wurde kann es dein das die CPU verbrutzelt auch wenn du garnichts laufen hast außer Windows.


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2006)

Hier ne weitere Meinung:
Der Kühler meiner GraKa ist letztens ausgefallen. Der Rechner lief ne halbe Stunde und
dann stockte die Maus und innerhalb der nächsten Sekunden blieb das System stehen.
Kein Blue-Screen, Kein Hardware-Reset. Nach etwa 5 solcher Ausfälle merkte ich dann
die Überhitzung der GraKa und tauschte den Kühler aus. Und Voilá, alles lüppt wieder.

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Joa, das mein Ich auch. Schau, so'n Kühler kostet 5€ für ne GraKa, wenn dir da der Chip verbruzzelt ist der Schaden viel Grösse.   

Besonders bei eBay kriesgt doch Lüfter nachgeschmissen etc.
Wasserkühlungen sind auch effektiv.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2006)

Wenn es also die GraKa ist:
Schau nach nem Revoltec-Kühlerset mit 4 Kühlrippen fürs RAM - Kosten:12EUR
Die RAM-Rippen hab ich nicht benutzt, aber der Kupferkühler für die GraKa ist n Hammer.
Und Preiswert !

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Bei eBay kriegst das Ding sicher nochmal um die Hälfte.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## mmdj (10. Januar 2006)

Habe den Computer über Nacht abgebaut gelassen. Heute wieder zusammengebaut und siehe da, er läuft wieder Mal sehen wie lange!

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## chmee (11. Januar 2006)

@Alexander12:
Klar, wenn Du es kostenlos geliefert bekommst. Bei solchen Beträgen geh ich doch
lieber in den Laden um de Ecke. Da hab ich's in ner halben Stunde und nicht in 2 Wochen.

@mmdj: Abgekühlt 

mfg chmee


----------



## Sinac (11. Januar 2006)

mmdj hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe den Computer über Nacht abgebaut gelassen. Heute wieder zusammengebaut und siehe da, er läuft wieder Mal sehen wie lange!



Dann ist es ein Kühler oder ein anderes Hitzeproblem, ich würde das an deiner Stelle nicht zu oft testen.


----------



## Alexander12 (11. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Joa, da kann der Chip acuh schäden nehmen, im (Nicht-)Idealfall verbruzzeln.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## mmdj (26. Januar 2006)

Da ist das Mainboard dahin gewesen... Ausgetauscht, läuft perfekt!


----------

